# Atheist Evolution FAIL



## weed4cash (Apr 10, 2011)

WARNING: This page should not be taken serious. If you want to hear how stupid atheism is you came to the right place. If you get offended easy.... TURN BACK NOW. You have been warned my brothers and sisters. 

The stupidity of atheism,
They need proof of God...

but require no proof of the countless Evolution ideology's that fly out sciences ass. HA HA HA 
Let's have a look at some of the theories that atheist have put FAITH in...

Piltdown Man: An Orang-utan Jaw and a Human Skull! 1912 FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
500 doctoral theses were written on the subject. 63 While visiting the British Museum in 1921
Sorry atheist, that must have been embarr ass ing! 

Nebraska Man: A Single Pig Tooth In 1922 FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Henry Fairfield Osborn, the director of the American Museum of Natural History, declared that he had found a fossil molar tooth belonging to the Pliocene period in western Nebraska near Snake Brook. This tooth allegedly bore common characteristics of both man and ape.

Based on this single tooth, reconstructions of the Nebraska man's head and body were drawn. Moreover, Nebraska man was even pictured along with his wife and children, as a whole family in a natural setting. 

Propaganda at it's finest. Just like an atheist to make shit up and call it fact. Dumb fucking atheist! Read a history book called the bible if you want fact. Go to preschool if you want to draw pictures of fantasy people.

Ota Benga: The African Native Put Into a Cage FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ota Benga was captured in 1904 by an evolutionist researcher in the Congo. In his own tongue, his name meant "friend". He had a wife and two children. Chained and caged like an animal, he was taken to the USA where evolutionist scientists displayed him to the public in the St Louis World Fair along with other ape species and introduced him as "the closest transitional link to man". 

They caged Ota Benga and put him in the zoo as if he were an ordinary animal. Unable to bear the treatment he was subjected to, Ota Benga eventually committed suicide.
No big deal for atheist. They got what they needed out of him. A CRUTCH for FAITH!!!!!

Here we see that atheist Dawkins actually believes in intelligent design.... 
[video=youtube;BoncJBrrdQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoncJBrrdQ8[/video]

Big Bang Theory being buried. 
​ *Twelve-year old boy genius Jacob Barnett has already acquired boasting rights. He is already in college and possesses an IQ that is higher than Albert Einstein&#8217;s. He is currently working on an expanded version of Einstein&#8217;s theory of relativity. As if any of that's not enough, Jacob has announced his intent to disprove the Big Bang theory.

http://www.thenewamerican.com/index....ig-bang-theory

I cleaned up some of the post a bit, because some of them were posted twice.

 *


----------



## webb107 (Apr 10, 2011)

Well i would rather believe in what scientist say than some idiot who wrote a book that is full of SHIT. What sounds more likely evolution or some random guy who APPARENTLY could cure people of illnesses and heal there wounds? Sounds like some MAJOR BULLSHIT


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 10, 2011)

lolol, you amuse me greatly


----------



## weed4cash (Apr 10, 2011)

* tip top toker

Do you think you look like your family at all? Be honest.
*


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 10, 2011)

No, i look at myself and think sure, we're all a bunch of inbred fucks. I'd rather accept that we're a pretty wicked accident than a bunch of daughter fuckers. 

Adn where on earth did you get this idea that i have a leader?  don't lump me in with those pathetic insecure religious types.


----------



## webb107 (Apr 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> no, i look at myself and think sure, we're all a bunch of inbred fucks. I'd rather accept that we're a pretty wicked accident than a bunch of daughter fuckers.
> 
> Adn where on earth did you get this idea that i have a leader? :d


loooooooooool


----------



## weed4cash (Apr 10, 2011)

* tip top toker

Incest is not funny...

But then neither is kicking the dog once in a while....

Guilty! 
*


----------



## webb107 (Apr 10, 2011)

weed4cash said:


> Just like an atheist to say "duh, I don't know but who cares!"


Is there any proof god? NO why is that? Hmmmmmm let me think about this maybe he doesn't exist?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 10, 2011)

i'm having trouble finding that quote. Just like religious types to make up a load of shit  but you're right, i'd rather know i can't know and not care than make up some horse shit to satisfy my insecurities 

I like that it's a religious person having a big tantrum abonut people not being able to prove things


----------



## webb107 (Apr 10, 2011)

Maybe one day you will get your head out of your ass and come back to the real world.


----------



## webb107 (Apr 10, 2011)

weed4cash said:


> * tip top toker *
> 
> 
> *"No, i look at myself and think sure, we're all a bunch of inbred fucks. I'd rather accept that we're a pretty wicked accident than a bunch of daughter fuckers."
> ...


If god is real why isnt he looking after everyone he so say created, like people in 3rd world country's?


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Apr 10, 2011)

Not any dumber than "If you accept Jesus as your Lord and Savior you will go to Heaven". So if i rape and kill but accept Jesus as your Lord and Savior, then you can get into heaven, but if you were a great person, but do not accept Jesus you are going to hell....... Looks like hell is going to be the better place to be. 
You have a problem with people making up their own explanations, but you follow a book. Any of us can write a book................


----------



## weed4cash (Apr 10, 2011)

Why aren't you looking after them?

God gave you all the abilities to help care for one another, but because you are selfish just like every other atheist you would rather get high and ask WHY DOESN'T GOD TAKE CARE OF IT???

Just like an atheist.

Here is a link to what Christians are doing to help in Japan. I help by giving money to my church relief fund and I don't give to this fund, but here it is for any one that wants to help.

Good luck finding an ATHEIST relief fund!!!

Christian relief for Japan. (Gods miracles in action)
http://www.billygraham.org/specialsections/sendaijapan/sendai-japan-earthquake-relief.asp?QR=168&BA=2263&gclid=CM61htGQkqgCFQbCKgoduFSCBw


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Apr 10, 2011)

webb107 said:


> If god is real why isnt he looking after everyone he so say created, like people in 3rd world country's?


 Or the hundreds of thousands of sick Children around the world, if there was a "God" how could he allow the suffering of so many innocent young?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 10, 2011)

weed4cash said:


> * tip top toker **"No, i look at myself and think sure, we're all a bunch of inbred fucks. I'd rather accept that we're a pretty wicked accident than a bunch of daughter fuckers."
> 
> lol you stupid idiot. If you believe in evolution then you believe that you are YOU because the STRONGEST animals RAPED all the females and eventually because of STRONG RAPE breeding, you were the bi product.
> 
> ...


Where have i stated what my beliefs are?  you have no idea about me or who i am, so i suggest you stop trying to base your argument on assumptions  

You seem to be very confused over the difference between the theory of survival of the fittest and the theory of evolution, i suggest you go and do some reading


----------



## webb107 (Apr 10, 2011)

TruenoAE86coupe said:


> Not any dumber than "If you accept Jesus as your Lord and Savior you will go to Heaven". So if i rape and kill but accept Jesus as your Lord and Savior, then you can get into heaven, but if you were a great person, but do not accept Jesus you are going to hell....... Looks like hell is going to be the better place to be.
> You have a problem with people making up their own explanations, but you follow a book. Any of us can write a book................


Lets write a new book, lets say a grasshopper made the world in 6 seconds


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Apr 10, 2011)

"On the 7th second he rested", or maybe a lazy grasshopper who only worked 2 days a week, then we can change our weeks.


----------



## Dominathan (Apr 10, 2011)

weed4cash said:


> You dumb atheist. Your smartest LEADER to your faith doesn't even have a fucking clue how it happened!
> 
> Why the hell do you people put faith is this shit????
> 
> Common! Do you really look at your self and think you where an accident??? Or a coincidence??? How fucked up is that!


None of us know how it all started, we're just smart enough to admit it. And if you don't believe in evolution, you must not be living on the same planet. Evolution is EVERYWHERE. I mean, just think about the three different species of Cannabis, and how each has adapted for their own particular climate.


----------



## ChubbySoap (Apr 10, 2011)

for the first time in a long time i felt happy for a second or two
...then i realized i was just drunk and high...

ah well...better luck next day i guess...*shrugs*


----------



## Dominathan (Apr 10, 2011)

weed4cash said:


> How about we work together to get your head out of your ass. You push and I'll pull.


How about you go back under your bridge, troll. I don't think RIU is the site for you. Lemme give you a list of sites you might like more:

4chan.org
grasscity.com
meatspin.com

This isn't the kind of community for conversation that is this unintelligent.


----------



## ChubbySoap (Apr 10, 2011)

no, no.

i quite like this fellow...let them continue...by all means.


----------



## weed4cash (Apr 10, 2011)

* webb107*

yea, but let's not have you right it. because if you do right it....

It would be wrong not write. 

LOL

FAIL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## webb107 (Apr 10, 2011)

weed4cash said:


> * webb107*
> 
> yea, but let's not have you right it. because if you do right it....
> 
> ...


I made a mistake because i wasn't thinking RIGHT no biggie


----------



## weed4cash (Apr 10, 2011)

Dominathan 

WOW!

So intelligence had NOTHING to do with White Widow???

Amazing that cross breading just happened in a field some where with no intelligent design.

A FUCKING MAZING

Oh wait. 

Intelligent design was the culprit.

FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weed4cash (Apr 10, 2011)

Twelve-year old boy genius Jacob Barnett has already acquired boasting rights. He is already in college and possesses an IQ that is higher than Albert Einstein&#8217;s. He is currently working on an expanded version of Einstein&#8217;s theory of relativity. As if any of that's not enough, Jacob has announced his intent to disprove the Big Bang theory.

http://www.thenewamerican.com/index.php/tech-mainmenu-30/space/6874-boy-genius-sets-out-to-disprove-big-bang-theory
 

Keep the faith atheist

Hey, you know what they say...

You don't believe in something, you fall for any thing.


----------



## Medical Grade (Apr 10, 2011)

weed4cash said:


> The stupidity of atheism,
> They need proof of God...
> 
> but require no proof of the countless Evolution ideology's that fly out sciences ass. HA HA HA
> ...


i hate reading whole posts before replying, so i just wanna throw this out there. why dont you start using scientific findings after the year 2000 and restate your case. cause right now you look stupid referencing out dated material.


----------



## Crexonz (Apr 10, 2011)

a hardcore religion guy LOL this is too funny. why do you waste your life praying and waiting wen nothing has happened yet? i dont deny god, i just think its a waste of time. science is a more better way of finding out how this world was created because we have EVIDENCE. wat you have? a book lol. stop wasting your time. god was probably just a nobody and decided to start a scam and try to get away with it which is kinda working. notice how there are other religions? that means other people have their own beliefs yet they have no evidence to support it. science > religion.


----------



## 420God (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## weed4cash (Apr 10, 2011)

*Crexonz*
What evidence are you referring to? That pot is the kryptonite to your editorial skills? Or that the only time you got an A in spelling is when you accidentally spelled it with an a?


FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## infinitescrog (Apr 10, 2011)

You guys are arguing over nothing. God is a different thing to everyone.

If you want to meet god, smoke DMT and you will realize that you cannot POSSIBLY understand.

How about the fact that matter is comprised of essentially nothing? Even a diamond the hardest mineral is 99% empty space. A titanium wall 10 miles thick - 99% NOTHINGNESS.

How about the fact that matter does not exist in one place, unless we observe it with our mind? Everything that exists, exists because we observe it.

All of this is scientific fact and you need to realize that no religion can claim dominance over another because there is no way of knowing. Sure, "god" or a creator could exist in some way shape or form, but why do you picture him as a bearded man sitting on a throne in the sky? 

By the way WEED4CASH, hinduism existed roughly 2000 years before Christ was born According to you, that gives it merit over christianity. People need to make up stories to fulfill that "Where did I come from" pit in ourselves. Why do you think there are so many religions.


----------



## Windsblow (Apr 10, 2011)

weed4cash said:


> The stupidity of atheism,
> They need proof of God...
> 
> but require no proof of the countless Evolution ideology's that fly out sciences ass. HA HA HA
> ...


You are just as bad as those atheist your ranting and screamin about. I can see you jumping up and down screaming at the computer right now.....calm down turbo. You aint changing any minds acting like a crazed lunatic. Both you and the athiest don't know anything for certain. Science and religion have huge gaps we have to fill with faith, or what ever you want to call it. Try not to act like an imbicile. You are making us Christians look bad. Do you go to Westburough Baptist Church?


----------



## Drew4312 (Apr 10, 2011)

weed4cash said:


> * tip top toker **"No, i look at myself and think sure, we're all a bunch of inbred fucks. I'd rather accept that we're a pretty wicked accident than a bunch of daughter fuckers."
> 
> lol you stupid idiot. If you believe in evolution then you believe that you are YOU because the STRONGEST animals RAPED all the females and eventually because of STRONG RAPE breeding, you were the bi product.
> 
> ...



this is the dumbest shit ive ever heard...


----------



## weed4cash (Apr 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ce-Dv96SJYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ce-Dv96SJYM[/video]*

Drew4312

No, atheist that believe in ghost but not GOD are the dumbest thing you have ever heard... because that just makes no sense.
*


----------



## solvalou (Apr 10, 2011)

i know im supposed to be tolerant of other peoples beliefs but damn bro you make it so fuggin hard sometimes that i want to bash some sense into you using that book you like to preach out of


----------



## Drew4312 (Apr 10, 2011)

Dominathan said:


> None of us know how it all started, we're just smart enough to admit it. And if you don't believe in evolution, you must not be living on the same planet. Evolution is EVERYWHERE. I mean, just think about the three different species of Cannabis, and how each has adapted for their own particular climate.


I know.. there is also proof of micro evolution in certain strains of bacteria.


----------



## Crexonz (Apr 10, 2011)

scrog said that people need to make up stories to get that "where did i come from" scene going. this right here is exactly why you are wasting your time with religion. people made up the story thats it.


----------



## Snow Crash (Apr 10, 2011)

weed4cash said:


> *Crexonz
> 
> Yes, the bible is OVER 2000 years old. The prophecy given to us by GOD himself was that all things would pass away but his word would NOT pass away.
> 
> ...


As though 2,000 years was a long time. lol.

Try 4 billion years.

Then look at the virus and tell me that evolution is a joke. 

Fool. It doesn't take an atheist to see change and growth in a species. We are taller than we were 2,000 years ago. Even in that time we have evolved before your blinded eyes and will continue to do so if given thousands of years more. The middle path is creation and evolution, in harmony. Why must you be so polarized on the topic when it simply isn't that way?


----------



## 420God (Apr 10, 2011)

There's as much proof that dragons existed as there is that Jesus did.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 10, 2011)

Guys. Please don't feed the fundamentalist troll.


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 10, 2011)

wow... I'm never short on surprises around here. My favorite argument from those who haven't had a personal, undeniable experience with the supernatural is that we who have, are somehow of lesser intellect for having had these experiences. Like atheism confers some sense of intellectual noblese? quite the contrary. our Creator doesn't want us to prove His existence; he wishes to be sought out of love. scientific proof would preclude the element of faith necessary for a relationship with the Creator. Nobody ever learned anything for themselves by being given the answers. for those of you who claim this dimension is the end all, be all of human existence, I would humbly ask you to explain the existence of Electronic Voice Phenomena. Please. pretty please?


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 10, 2011)

the existence of the afterlife is beyond debate amongst the learned. the funniest thing is, there are people on the other side, having shed their physical bodies, who STILL insist in the non-existence of what we call God. they've formed a group called Timestream and they make regular contact with living human beings upon earth in this current timeline. they're luciferian, so i don't talk to em. I have my own team.


----------



## Windsblow (Apr 10, 2011)

bobbypyn said:


> the existence of the afterlife is beyond debate amongst the learned. the funniest thing is, there are people on the other side, having shed their physical bodies, who STILL insist in the non-existence of what we call God. they've formed a group called Timestream and they make regular contact with living human beings upon earth in this current timeline. they're luciferian, so i don't talk to em. I have my own team.


So what team is Darby Crash on?


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 10, 2011)

TruenoAE86coupe said:


> Or the hundreds of thousands of sick Children around the world, if there was a "God" how could he allow the suffering of so many innocent young?


 karma must be balanced; through one life or many. The universe demands it.


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 10, 2011)

Windsblow said:


> So what team is Darby Crash on?


Darby had to come back. but since you asked... Johnny Ramone is on mine.


----------



## Windsblow (Apr 10, 2011)

Dave Dictor, Jello and Dick Lucas for starters, are not on my team.


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 10, 2011)

awwww c'mon... you don't like the Subhumans!?!? so youre a big Crass fan huh? 
I'm personal friends with Dick! funny as fuck!!! PISCES PUNKS!!!


----------



## Windsblow (Apr 10, 2011)

bobbypyn said:


> awwww c'mon... you don't like the Subhumans!?!? so youre a big Crass fan huh?
> I'm personal friends with Dick! funny as fuck!!! PISCES PUNKS!!!


 Nope! There is one band I can't stand is CRASS. I do like the Sudhumans one of my fave in high school.... I just don't like the politics but I guess that would go for almost ever punk band.


----------



## Windsblow (Apr 10, 2011)

bobbypyn said:


> awwww c'mon... you don't like the Subhumans!?!? so youre a big Crass fan huh?
> I'm personal friends with Dick! funny as fuck!!! PISCES PUNKS!!!


So tell me what are Dick Politics? If you don't mind speacking for him.


----------



## filtereye (Apr 10, 2011)

Agnostic


----------



## luckydog82 (Apr 10, 2011)

A history book called the bible lol ROTFLMAO


----------



## theleach (Apr 10, 2011)

My whole life Ive been taught science and how theres no arguing with it, but yet at the same time Im supposed to believe all this religious nonsense that completely defies any logic Ive ever learned. 

OH but APPARENTLY thousands of years ago they were able to use magic and stuff......


----------



## valjean (Apr 10, 2011)

weed4cash said:


> *Crexonz
> 
> Yes, the bible is OVER 2000 years old. The prophecy given to us by GOD himself was that all things would pass away but his word would NOT pass away.
> 
> ...




i will not pray to a zombie...


----------



## goozeberry yum yum (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello.

1. Please explain to me how Evolution is ideological... ???? This vexes me to the point of imploding. It is NOT ideological in the slightest. Go study.

(as apposed to religions all over the world, which are based ENTIRELY on ideology. FACT.)

2. Science is not static. It is ever progressing, with the disproved theories being discarded while the proven theories are employed to progress mankind in mind and technologically ever further.

3. All these events of "athiests" (as you call them, like athiesm is a community of believers of the anti-god. It is not. PLEASE go study!) 
putting faith in odd things happened before the great boom of technology, worldwide communication and an ever improving understanding of existance.

You need to change your perspective. Religion is fast becoming a thing of the past. Logic and love on a human level will prevail.#

PS. Religion sucks - from, the ATHIESTS!!! AH!


----------



## weed4cash (Apr 10, 2011)

* Windsblow

Ha ha... good one!
I don't label my self because your church and every other religion out there was not around when Jesus walked the earth.

So if I follow Jesus Christ, why would I label my self as a religious sect that didn't exist when Jesus formed the church. I didn't put a question mark because that isn't even a question.

Typical Christian you are. Rather then share the good news with people that need faith, you are looking for other Christians to pick a fight with. I bet you are one of those Christians that needs every thing to make sense. You see miracles in the bible and you need science to explain it all so that the science of man will make sense with your fragile bible education. 



*


----------



## sso (Apr 10, 2011)

explain the different races of man, since you didnt evolve and we all came from a single couple.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2011)

i thought jesus was a jew and the bible was written about 100 years after his death , was there a church started by jesus ?


----------



## Windsblow (Apr 10, 2011)

weed4cash said:


> * Windsblow
> 
> Ha ha... good one!
> I don't label my self because your church and every other religion out there was not around when Jesus walked the earth.
> ...


Christianity nor the Bible were around during Jesus' time! God would not bless us with logic, self awareness and the ability to reason and then expect us to refuse to use it in our search for answers. 

Your silly and a bit of a troll.


----------



## upthearsenal (Apr 10, 2011)

Goddammit weed4cash... another one of these mindless threads...


----------



## Windsblow (Apr 10, 2011)

Windsblow said:


> You are just as bad as those atheist your ranting and screamin about. I can see you jumping up and down screaming at the computer right now.....calm down turbo. You aint changing any minds acting like a crazed lunatic. Both you and the athiest don't know anything for certain. Science and religion have huge gaps we have to fill with faith, or what ever you want to call it. Try not to act like an imbicile. You are making us Christians look bad. Do you go to Westburough Baptist Church?





Windsblow said:


> You are just as bad as those atheist your ranting and screamin about. I can see you jumping up and down screaming at the computer right now.....calm down turbo. You aint changing any minds acting like a crazed lunatic. Both you and the athiest don't know anything for certain. Science and religion have huge gaps we have to fill with faith, or what ever you want to call it. Try not to act like an imbicile. You are making us Christians look bad. Do you go to Westburough Baptist Church?





Windsblow said:


> You are just as bad as those atheist your ranting and screamin about. I can see you jumping up and down screaming at the computer right now.....calm down turbo. You aint changing any minds acting like a crazed lunatic. Both you and the athiest don't know anything for certain. Science and religion have huge gaps we have to fill with faith, or what ever you want to call it. Try not to act like an imbicile. You are making us Christians look bad. Do you go to Westburough Baptist Church?





Windsblow said:


> You are just as bad as those atheist your ranting and screamin about. I can see you jumping up and down screaming at the computer right now.....calm down turbo. You aint changing any minds acting like a crazed lunatic. Both you and the athiest don't know anything for certain. Science and religion have huge gaps we have to fill with faith, or what ever you want to call it. Try not to act like an imbicile. You are making us Christians look bad. Do you go to Westburough Baptist Church?





Windsblow said:


> You are just as bad as those atheist your ranting and screamin about. I can see you jumping up and down screaming at the computer right now.....calm down turbo. You aint changing any minds acting like a crazed lunatic. Both you and the athiest don't know anything for certain. Science and religion have huge gaps we have to fill with faith, or what ever you want to call it. Try not to act like an imbicile. You are making us Christians look bad. Do you go to Westburough Baptist Church?



Just wanted to reiterate.


----------



## upthearsenal (Apr 10, 2011)

What did Jesus say when they removed his hands from the cross?

(waving arms frantically) "GET THE FEET! GET THE FEET!"


----------



## weed4cash (Apr 10, 2011)

*robert 14617

Jesus formed a quorum of 12 apostles that he directed to teach. By these 12 people the church of Jesus Christ was established.
This was the beginning of Christianity. 
Jesus = Christianity
Jews = *Judaism

*History of Christianity: A Faith Based on Historical Fact*
History of Christianity- did it all really happen? At first glance, the history Christianity's origin may seem like nothing more than a fairy tale. Many feel that it's just too implausible, and even intellectually dishonest, for people living in the 21st century to believe that these events actually took place. However, the Christian faith, unlike any other religion, hinges on historical events, including one of pivotal importance. If Jesus Christ died and never rose to life, then Christianity is a myth or a fraud. In 1 Corinthians 15:14, Paul exhorts his readers to grab hold of this central truth, that "And if Christ be not risen, then is our preaching vain, and your faith is also vain." The evidence for the resurrection is the key to establishing that Jesus is indeed who He claims to be. It is the historical validity of this central fact that gives Christians genuine and eternal hope amidst a hurting world. 

Great place to learn more


http://www.mormon.org This webpage has missionaries that actually chat with you in real time to answer questions.
http://www.allaboutreligion.org/history-of-christianity.htm Great place to learn history of the teachings of Jesus Christ.
http://www.thehighcalling.org/excellence-welcome I like this site and recommend it.


----------



## weed4cash (Apr 10, 2011)

*Windsblow*
My name is not Silly. But if I am a troll then what are you? Because you came to MY thread.


----------



## weed4cash (Apr 10, 2011)

* upthearsenal * 
How to tell you're an atheist: Your opinions always change, but not the fact that you are right.


----------



## Windsblow (Apr 10, 2011)

weed4cash said:


> *Windsblow*
> My name is not Silly. But if I am a troll then what are you? Because you came to MY thread.


 I guess technically the troll can own the bridge he lives under. At least in this country he can.


----------



## weed4cash (Apr 10, 2011)

*Windsblow*
*I guess technically the troll can own the bridge he lives under. At least in this country he can. *


The world wide web is not a continent or country. 

*in·ter·net/&#712;int&#601;r&#716;net/*

An international computer network providing e-mail and information from computers in educational institutions, government agencies, and industry, accessible to the general public via modem links.

Sorry, you can't travel there, no matter how hard you try. 
Also, don't attempt to cook Minute Rice unless you have an hour to spare.



FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lol don't expect to give me crap and make me look bad unless you can take some crap too.
Keep the peace brother!


----------



## Windsblow (Apr 10, 2011)

weed4cash said:


> I love how you atheist need a speaker to make you feel better like DAWKINS, but if I throw around some facts that make your religion sound stupid.....
> 
> Well I'm just a troll.
> 
> That's an atheist for you.


 Is "atheist" a curse word or sumthing? Cuz you just throw that word around. I am no atheist...... I am a Christian and at least I try to act like one there....... Fred Phelps.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Apr 10, 2011)

weed4cash said:


> Just like an atheist to say "duh, I don't know but who cares!"


 More precisely, that would be closer to what an Agnostic would say.


----------



## weed4cash (Apr 10, 2011)

*[URL="https://www.rollitup.org/members/windsblow-326427.html"]Windsblow**
*[/URL]And _in nothing_ doth man offend _God_, or against none is his _wrath kindled_, save those who confess not his hand in all things. *https://www.rollitup.org/members/windsblow-326427.html


*


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Apr 10, 2011)

weed4cash said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/members/windsblow-326427.html*Windsblow
> *And _in nothing_ doth man offend _God_, or against none is his _wrath kindled_, save those who confess not his hand in all things.


God is a word.


----------



## Windsblow (Apr 10, 2011)

weed4cash said:


> *[URL="https://www.rollitup.org/members/windsblow-326427.html"]Windsblow**
> *[/URL]And _in nothing_ doth man offend _God_, or against none is his _wrath kindled_, save those who confess not his hand in all things. *https://www.rollitup.org/members/windsblow-326427.html
> 
> 
> *


Oh I see where your going with this. What a douche!


----------



## 420God (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (Apr 10, 2011)

weed4cash said:


> The stupidity of atheism,
> They need proof of God...
> 
> but require no proof of the countless Evolution ideology's that fly out sciences ass. HA HA HA
> ...


 The Church once believed that the Earth was the center of the known universe and that slavery was acceptable as long as it was in the service of god.

But the position of the Church EVOLVED, so what is your point?

In Leviticus it says it's okay to kill queers.

Are you down with that, too? 

Religious nut-job FAIL!


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2011)

i agree with JO on this lets have some compassion , once the church was hand in hand with science and looked forward to finding life on other planets ...lets not forget we are all here on this rock together lets try and get along


----------



## weed4cash (Apr 10, 2011)

* Johnnyorganic * 

You must be a FREE THINKER. 

I wonder how many people died of AIDS thanks to the promiscuous women that call them selves FREE THINKERS.
I wonder how many people passed AIDS to one another because they didn't believe in the BIBLE, and engaged in premarital sex.

Does the bible teach us to kill or to save lives?

Well actions speak louder then words...

#1 Christian Drug rehab 
http://transformationstreatment.com/

Remember Hurricane Katrina? 
Christians are Katrina's First Responders
MOBILE, AL - While some traditional disaster-response agencies have been faulted for acting too slowly in the face of Hurricane Katrina, religious organizations have quickly welcomed, clothed and fed thousands of storm victims.
Their no-red-tape response follows a trend of faith-based organizations playing an increasing role in functions traditionally performed by the government and secular charities.http://www.orthodoxytoday.org/articles5/RNSKatrina.php

How about Japan....I can't seem to find any ATHEIST relief funds so I guess I'll go with the FIRST responders...
*Church Humanitarian Aid, Japanese Church Members Helping People Suffering From Disaster*


(_This release was updated on 29 March 2011_) Humanitarian aid from The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints is getting to the Japanese people suffering from the effects of the 9.0 magnitude earthquake, powerful tsunami and lingering threats of radiation.
The Church has provided more than 135,000 pounds of food, water and supplies, 10,000 liters of fuel and 15,000 blankets and is working with the local preferential governments to coordinate their distribution.
http://newsroom.lds.org/article/church-humanitarian-aid-japanese-members-helping-people-suffering-from-disaster



FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2011)

i was OK with most of your ramblings M4C but i'm not going to be apart of hate dialog spew that vomit all you want i'm unsubed


----------



## Windsblow (Apr 10, 2011)

weed4cash said:


> * Johnnyorganic *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a Fred Phelps! you don't have a clue what it means to be Christian.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Apr 10, 2011)

weed4cash said:


> * Johnnyorganic *
> 
> You must be a FREE THINKER.
> 
> ...


How many people have been killed in the name of god (little g)?

Narrow-minded Non-thinker FAIL!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Apr 10, 2011)

weed4cash said:


> * Johnnyorganic *
> 
> You must be a FREE THINKER.
> 
> ...


Post-edit FAIL!


----------



## 420God (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (Apr 10, 2011)

weed4cash said:


> * Johnnyorganic *
> 
> You must be a FREE THINKER.
> 
> ...


Then the SECULAR relief funds should suffice to refute your flimsy response.

Post-post-edit FAIL!


----------



## weed4cash (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (Apr 10, 2011)

weed4cash said:


>


 That's what I suspected.

With your many post-edits, which are the mark of an individual of questionable character, you have proven yourself unworthy.

Good day to you.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 10, 2011)

.....ten heathen characters.....


----------



## weed4cash (Apr 10, 2011)

*robert 14617

Jesus wasn't soft on the pharisees or the scribes. He wasn't soft on his own disciples when they acted contrary to GOD. 





*


----------



## weed4cash (Apr 10, 2011)

*Johnnyorganic

If you leave, it's a good day indeed.
Maybe the technology before you is just too intimidating....
It was made by intelligent design.
*


----------



## upthearsenal (Apr 10, 2011)

Says the dude that is referring to people by linking their member profiles... there's a "Reply" button ya know?


----------



## Dominathan (Apr 10, 2011)

Apparently this dude really believes this shit, he's not just trolling. He has a lot of legit growing posts, but a pattern of fundamental absurdity too. Check out:

This

Or this

Or even this

And look at the author.


----------



## weed4cash (Apr 10, 2011)

*Dominathan

You don't have to like some one to learn from them.
*


----------



## ChubbySoap (Apr 11, 2011)

who is this 'Jesus Christ' fellow exactly?
'Jesus' is just a Greek translation of, 'Yeshua', which translates from Hebrew to, 'Joshua'...

there was no Joseph and Mary Christ either for that matter.....so how is it blasphemy to say, "aw, Jesus Christ on a bike!"?
how does one take the name in vain when one doesn't even know the correct name to use?

we don't take it on faith that 1+1=2 either (or do we?)...actually have lengthy proofs to back it up
how many actually know WHY it equals 2?

religions are fun they are.... ^_^


----------



## secretweapon (Apr 11, 2011)

Cool story bro.

Even if the big bang and evolution theories were disproven I would still be an atheist, fuck religion, man made bs like all of our other bs.


----------



## secretweapon (Apr 11, 2011)

What if god was a flying plate of spaghetti? Would you truly believe in a flying plate of spaghetti? I can't.

Jehovah's witnesses are a hella Fucked up religion.


----------



## ChubbySoap (Apr 11, 2011)

hell....i'm still trying to figure out what, "cross breading" is to be honest with you....

*shrugs*



EDIT:
Richard Dawkins' Non-Believers Giving Aid Disaster Relief Fund seem to be doing fine though...so i donno what you are talking about...
Google seems pretty confident is all i'm saying...


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 11, 2011)

weed4cash said:


> The stupidity of atheism,
> They need proof of God...
> 
> but require no proof of the countless Evolution ideology's that fly out sciences ass. HA HA HA
> ...


Do you think your "god" would appreciate you badmouthing and bashing a bunch of people just because they believe differently than you?
"Thou Shall Not Judge"? 

I am the live an let live type. I don't care what a person believes, especially if it makes them happy and fulfills their lives. If they're happy,
I'm happy. 

You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## closeoneeye (Apr 11, 2011)

So weed4cash, am I to believe that you actually smoke marijuana and still hold the term Atheist of some value? If your not an Atheist, then what are you? a Christian? oh.... I know, a Muslim? It doesn't matter, they are all irrelevant. Science is the key to understanding and evolution as intelligent spiritual beings. I think you need to wake up and stop praising a deiti who represents what is in all of us. Life, Love.........and weed Amen!

Im really blazed, but I mean every word. Hope it made sense haha.


----------



## secretweapon (Apr 11, 2011)

If you want to be with god then why don't you kill yourself?

I'm going to rewatch religious.


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 11, 2011)

secretweapon said:


> If you want to be with god then why don't you kill yourself?
> 
> I'm going to rewatch religious.


Did you mean "Religulous"?
Excellent movie. Bill Maher is the best.


----------



## valjean (Apr 11, 2011)

sooo we all understand that christianity for the majority of history has all been under the umbrella of catholicism right???

and guess what two german lawyers have filed charges of "crimes against humanity" on the current pope........

your god is on trial for child molestation.

and you blamed aids on free thinker w4c but the church prohibits condom use which actually causes aids all over the world...


----------



## valjean (Apr 11, 2011)

http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/world/2011/0223/1224290630240.html


----------



## redivider (Apr 11, 2011)

valjean said:


> sooo we all understand that christianity for the majority of history has all been under the umbrella of catholicism right???
> 
> and guess what two german lawyers have filed charges of "crimes against humanity" on the current pope........
> 
> ...


no it doesn't. AIDS is caused by the Human Immunodeficiency Virus, or HIV. you can be HIV positive and not suffer from AIDS symptoms. ask Magic Johnson.

condom use helps prevent the transmission of the virus. it doesn't cause it.


----------



## valjean (Apr 11, 2011)

redivider said:


> no it doesn't. AIDS is caused by the Human Immunodeficiency Virus, or HIV. you can be HIV positive and not suffer from AIDS symptoms. ask Magic Johnson.
> 
> condom use helps prevent the transmission of the virus. it doesn't cause it.



read that as "aidsallovertheworld" like one word. then i make sense, no condoms doesnt cause aids, but does cause aidsallovertheworld.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 11, 2011)

It's the people who slander science the most who question their own faith.

You think you are proving yourself right by posting ambiguous stuff like this.

Richard Dawkins only expresses the fact that science has yet to answer the question of the origin of the single cell developing. When in the bible it claims that humans were created by the hand of god and no talk of plants or animals existing before around 8000 years ago. 

I think calling the design of the cell intelligent creation is slanderous to your own beliefs because the bible would be lies.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 11, 2011)

Who would ever believe that religion is founded on lies?

Besides the fact that rich jews wrote the bible (old testament, not the new testament) to begin with?


----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> It's the people who slander science the most who question their own faith.
> 
> You think you are proving yourself right by posting ambiguous stuff like this.


I've thought the same thing about this weed4cash kid. You know how they say that the ones who protest the fastest and loudest about homosexuality might have some latent homo feelings that scare them and make them react that way... Makes me wonder if this kid has some doubts deep down about his magic, holy spirits, and that's why he feels the need to hang around a growing forum shouting about how right his beliefs are. I'd think people who are confident in their beliefs wouldn't need to constantly tell everyone (and reassure themselves) how right they are.


----------



## Wants2Learn (Apr 11, 2011)

I am absolutely 100% certain God doesn't exist, any one who believes a fictional character created the World with his magic wand should be in the Hallucinatory Substances forum.!


----------



## valjean (Apr 11, 2011)

bible = archive of ancient cults. 

not the word of one god, but the word of hundreds. 

jesus is horus. both born to a virgin mother heralded by the morning star. horus father is called jo-seph, both births announced by angels and witnessed by shephards, both baptised in a river by a man who was subsequently beheaded. horus died chained to a tree. and they celebrated his birth by carrying a manger around town on dec 21...... horus was worshipped for thousands of years before the alleged birth of jesus of nazareth.....


----------



## upthearsenal (Apr 11, 2011)

valjean said:


> http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/world/2011/0223/1224290630240.html


This is good article, and a good online newspaper, nice.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 11, 2011)

Leothwyn said:


> I've thought the same thing about this weed4cash kid. You know how they say that the ones who protest the fastest and loudest about homosexuality might have some latent homo feelings that scare them and make them react that way... Makes me wonder if this kid has some doubts deep down about his magic, holy spirits, and that's why he feels the need to hang around a growing forum shouting about how right his beliefs are. I'd think people who are confident in their beliefs wouldn't need to constantly tell everyone (and reassure themselves) how right they are.


this is how i feel about pretty much any religiosity with an evangelical, "non-believers go to hell" aspect about it.
i mean, i was raised in a buddhist family with 6 hells and 1 heaven, and you have to earn your way through the 6 levels of hell to reach "enlightenment" as they call it after which point your soul no longer needs to be reincarnated, so whether you 'believe' or not, chances are you're going to hell first. i don't know if i necessarily believe in all that anymore, but i do find it interesting that by-and-large, your average buddhist doesn't burden his/her soul worrying about which hell their neighbour or colleague is going to. 
i think all manner of "my way or the highway, hurry and save your soul before it's too late"-style religious/spiritual belief, whether it's the zit-faced jw 'elders' that seem to come out with the spring weather, or the old folks out on the corner with their 'watchtower', essentially implies "i need other people to believe what i believe in order to feel reassured in those beliefs, please help me".


----------



## wanabe (Apr 11, 2011)

honestly who cares fuck religion this a growing mj site not about religions so fuck off


----------



## valjean (Apr 11, 2011)

well this is the religion section..


----------



## 420God (Apr 11, 2011)

I am 100% certain you will all die wondering.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 11, 2011)

[youtube]Wv3ic6OOXns[/youtube]

..........


----------



## valjean (Apr 11, 2011)

LowTimes said:


> Wow, there are sure a lot of stupid fucks on this forum who don't even know what the hell they're even talking about. Atheism is to say you don't believe in a God, yet the only thing I see here is a bunch of equally retarded fucks talking out of their ass and showing no actual proof that the bible is full of shit. Do you people know what a debate is? Do you understand the concept behind showing real factual evidence of ANYTHING, otherwise your opinions will be shot down? No, I see a bunch of ``hahaha people who believe in God are dumb and insecure and atheists are just in denial and blah blah`` shut the fuck up.


i brought up some very specific points of contention and am currently waiting for the troll OP to respond  good day! 




* "bible = archive of ancient cults. 

not the word of one god, but the word of hundreds. 

jesus is horus. both born to a virgin mother heralded by the morning star. horus father is called jo-seph, both births announced by angels and witnessed by shephards, both baptised in a river by a man who was subsequently beheaded. horus died chained to a tree. and they celebrated his birth by carrying a manger around town on dec 21...... horus was worshipped for thousands of years before the alleged birth of jesus of nazareth....."*​


----------



## Encomium (Apr 11, 2011)

Wants2Learn said:


> No I am not a random douche, I am an adult without childish fantasies about God floating around in the Sky, don't make comments about me you fucking retard, I look at facts and base my decision on them... How dare you make comments about me, wankers like you ruin forums.
> 
> Mental handicap...? Go back to your fantasy world freak. Just because someone doesn't believe in your fantasy it doesn't make them handicapped. I look at SCIENTIFIC FACT, not some made up crap in a bible.


I find it funny you actually responded, "No I am not a random douche." lol

Anyways, even considering SCIENTIFIC FACT (making it caps makes it better!) one cannot be 100% sure that a God does or does not exist. You'd have to take a leap of faith either way.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 11, 2011)

*






saw this injoy....

*


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 11, 2011)

I vote to spread intolerance and bigotry across the world


----------



## goozeberry yum yum (Apr 11, 2011)

Please, take a hit, and stop using the term "stupid". It makes you sound stupid.
As do your arguments..

1) Everyone may perceive colours slightly differently, but we all know that colours are there. 

2) Believing that the sky is orange is known as a bizarre-delusion. You would be diagnosed by a doctor as delusional, to the padded cell end of the spectrum. Seriously. 

I too believe that there is infinitely more to our existance than we can comprehend. 

But the faiths of this world.. are beyond a joke (I know, sadly, from being raised in a super catholic family) and need to be dismissed entirely before we can fully progress as a race. 

Religions actively held back the world scientifically and spiritually (killing scientists and philosiphers, calling their work "evil")

*WHY is it only when people have nothing left, that they "find" religion? *

*A: Because they are looking for comfort and a sense of purpose to validate their lives.*

*alternatively, they are looking for a community that will accept them.. As the church always says, "Everyone is welcome".*


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 11, 2011)

Holy shit! Some people were tricked almost 100 years ago. I think science has come a long way since the time hoaxes like those would fool anyone.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 11, 2011)

Religion is used as social control we get it. Now cower before God.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 11, 2011)

Gonna hit 3K here in a sec.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm gonna happen right here


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 11, 2011)

ahhh there we go


----------



## KiefCatcher (Apr 11, 2011)

God - a being conceived as the perfect, omnipotent, omniscient originator and ruler of the universe, the principal object of faith and worship in monotheistic religions."

Great thinker Epicures pondered the possibility of such a god to exist and came up with this: 

"The gods can either take away evil from the world and will not, or, being willing to do so, cannot; or they neither can nor will, or lastly, they are both able and willing. If they have the will to remove evil and cannot, then they are not omnipotent. If they can, but will not, then they are not benevolent. If they are neither able nor willing, then they are neither omnipotent nor benevolent. Lastly, if they are both able and willing to annihilate evil, how does it exist?" 

Do you follow?

If God is the creator of everything, He must have created evil, right? But you will say to me "God gives us free will." But does He? According to the Bible, God is omniscient. Does it not also in the Bible state that God gives us free will? How can this be when God is omniscient? If he knows every single thing that happens in the universe now and infinitely into the future - how do we have free will? Clearly we do not.

Also, take a moment to think about prayer. In Matthew 7:7 Jesus says:

"Ask and it will be given you; seek, and you will find; knock, and it will be opened to you. For every one who asks receives, and he who seeks finds, and to him who knocks it will be opened..."

So what of the starving children in third world countries praying to God for food? What of the people of a nation caught in the midst of a war praying for safety and peace? How about the millions of lives destroyed by cancer?

If a group of Christians were to get together and pray sincerely and wholeheartedly for a cure for all cancers, should this prayer not be answered? According to Jesus, it will be done. That is a selfless prayer that will affect many lives in the most positive of ways. Not to mention, God would have then performed a miracle to which we all bore witness to - defeating any claims that God is not who He says He is.

In Matthew 17:20 Jesus says:

"For truly, I say to you, if you have faith as a grain of mustard seed, you will say to this mountain, 'Move from here to there,' and it will move; and nothing will be impossible to you."

If this were true, couldn't Christians cure diseases? Fix the economy? End world hunger? Create world peace? Why not?

Lastly, going back to the definition of God, you see that He is defined as the "originator and ruler of the universe". According to religious logic, the universe can't exist unless it has a creator, no? A Christian will say "Nothing can exist unless it is created." But that statement is very much a contradiction leading us to wonder "Who created God?" A Christian will say "God is the one thing that doesn't need a creator. God is timeless and has always existed." But how can it be that everything must have a creator, while God must not?

Please, Christians and believers alike, argue your points intelligently. I look forward to a great discussion! 

KC


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 11, 2011)

You just convinced me that murder should be legal lol


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 11, 2011)

Because god told me to do it obviously


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 11, 2011)

KiefCatcher said:


> God - a being conceived as the perfect, omnipotent, omniscient originator and ruler of the universe, the principal object of faith and worship in monotheistic religions."
> 
> Great thinker Epicures pondered the possibility of such a god to exist and came up with this:
> 
> ...


This would've been a much better thread if it was an intelligent discussion, or debate. But the name calling is uncalled for.

I am going to put it out there right now, I am an ''atheist'', _if it had to be "labeled"_. I do not believe in a christian god. I
do not believe in the existence of "satan". I do not think Mohammad was no different than you or me. And Moses the same.
I don't think "agnostic" is appropriate term for me, because that is someone that believes the "christian god" may or may not 
exist, if I'm not mistaken. 

I do not deny the existence of a possible "higher power" beyond our comprehension. But at the same time, I am not "confirming"
such existence either. Because I do not know, and anyone who says they know for sure is just fooling themselves. No one knows
the "whys", and "hows" of life. It is a matter of "faith".

I do not like being labeled as a "bad person" because I do not believe in the christian god. The OP of this thread is out of line.
Basically calling out all atheists, and calling us idiots because we don't believe what he does, then hides behind the bible. 

I am not a dumbass, I know right from wrong. If I saw a burning car with a christian inside of it, I'm going to do everything, 
even risk my own life to save them. Same with a jew, muslim, black guy, mexican, a chinese guy, I'm gonna get you out of
there! Why? Because that's what I do. I am a good person. And I'm an atheist. (If I must be labeled). 

If anyone wants to have an intelligent conversation, discussion or even debate, PM me. I don't call names, nor belittle people
based on their personal beliefs. Maybe I can learn something from you, and you may be able to learn something from me as well.


----------



## valjean (Apr 11, 2011)

op's head exploded a few pages back due to logical counter points. 

sorry boys i dont think you will be getting an answer.


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 11, 2011)

valjean said:


> op's head exploded a few pages back due to logical counter points.
> 
> sorry boys i dont think you will be getting an answer.


Check behind his bible. You will find him hiding there.


----------



## weed4cash (Apr 12, 2011)

*Green Inferno

You are on. When I have more time, lets start a thread and have a REAL talk. It would be fun.
*


----------



## weed4cash (Apr 12, 2011)

*Balzac89

Ha ha, you're killing me! Literally! Some one call the fucking cops already!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## chad851 (Apr 12, 2011)

green inferno, i like the way u think very similar to me, if everyone thought in a similar way the world would be a better place regardless of believing in anything


----------



## Windsblow (Apr 12, 2011)

Green Inferno said:


> This would've been a much better thread if it was an intelligent discussion, or debate. But the name calling is uncalled for.
> 
> I am going to put it out there right now, I am an ''atheist'', _if it had to be "labeled"_. I do not believe in a christian god. I
> do not believe in the existence of "satan". I do not think Mohammad was no different than you or me. And Moses the same.
> ...


This is how people should behave when is comes to theology. 

"I do not deny the existence of a possible "higher power" beyond our comprehension. But at the same time, I am not "confirming"
such existence either."



This is pretty much the definition of Agnosticism. The philosophic concepts of agnosticism don't question the Abrahamic God. It deals with the concept of God period. I only made this comment because you sounded unsure of the definition. Hope this doesn't sound like a I am a "know it all". Atheist, for the most part, hold a position of matter only. The metaphysical is a nonexistance construct of the mind which is nothing really more than matter behaving silly. There is only matter and nothing else. The idea of a possible higher power existing with proof is Agnostic.


----------



## zazahzle (Apr 12, 2011)

I CALL BS!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNf-P_5u_Hw


----------



## Windsblow (Apr 12, 2011)

zazahzle said:


> I CALL BS!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNf-P_5u_Hw


Of course Zietgiest...... 

No, I call Bullshit ..........LOL


----------



## zazahzle (Apr 12, 2011)

lol... pretty good theory if you ask me..


----------



## cowboylogic (Apr 12, 2011)

The shear amount of contradiction between the Old Testiment and New Testiment is enough to prove God does not exist.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 12, 2011)

Doesn't matter how people think, just remove religion and it's a better world  christians are utterly and totally evil and there is and unglodly amount of factual proof to abck this up, unlike the unprovable bible stating they're all wovely



cowboylogic said:


> The shear amount of contradiction between the Old Testiment and New Testiment is enough to prove God does not exist.



Don't even get started with the ten commandments  a commandment is not a suggestion, i don't quite follow how christians happily do as they please on sunday when their religion forbids it. Call muslims insane, but at least they've a set of balls and actually follow the rules of their religion, christians are a bunch of soppy cunts who can't stick to shit


----------



## KiefCatcher (Apr 12, 2011)

Will no believers argue against my points? I'm disheartened to witness the lack of zeal within the believers of this thread.


----------



## LowTimes (Apr 12, 2011)

Also, I would have taken a civil and polite approach to this discussion if anyone would have.


----------



## KiefCatcher (Apr 12, 2011)

LowTimes said:


> Also, I would have taken a civil and polite approach to this discussion if anyone would have.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 12, 2011)

Religion doesn't deserve respect. And the people hiding for fear of looking stupid behind this outdated thinking and in turn protecting intolerance; dont deserve it either. Seeing as that is their choice.. i poo on your ego/"god". And fling it at you!!!


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 14, 2011)

chad851 said:


> green inferno, i like the way u think very similar to me, if everyone thought in a similar way the world would be a better place regardless of believing in anything


This is true.
Some people are just so proud of their beliefs that they feel the need to announce to the world what they're about, and at the
same time put everyone else down that don't/won't see eye to eye with them. I have friends of all shapes, colors, and religions.
And I get along just fine with all of them. 

I do get pretty upset when I am woken up early in the morning, people knocking on my door trying to convert me. They go door 
to door all the time in my subdivision. Which is actually illegal in my particular subdivision. No Solicitation. They justify it because
they're doing it for their god, and their cause.


----------



## cowboylogic (Apr 14, 2011)

Whats the best part about this entire thread? The hypocrisy. You either believe in evolution. Or you believe in god. Cant have it both ways but so many do try. Mostly the proclaimed christians trying to fill the holes in the bibles story........


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 14, 2011)

Honestly, I do not believe in either. God or evolution. 
Maybe we're a creation of aliens, and the people of 2000 years ago perceived these aliens and their crafts as "god".
And these alien beings, or _"gods"_ by ways of their own methods, pushed mankind along, which can be looked
at as "evolution". 

This is from the bible itself:

Ezekiel 1

1 In my thirtieth year, in the fourth month on the fifth day, while I was among the exiles by the Kebar River, the heavens were opened and I saw visions of God.
2 On the fifth of the month&#8212;it was the fifth year of the exile of King Jehoiachin&#8212; 3 the word of the LORD came to Ezekiel the priest, the son of Buzi, by the Kebar River in the land of the Babylonians.[a] There the hand of the LORD was on him.

4 I looked, and I saw a windstorm coming out of the north&#8212;an immense cloud with flashing lightning and surrounded by brilliant light. The center of the fire looked like glowing metal, 5 and in the fire was what looked like four living creatures. In appearance their form was human, 6 but each of them had four faces and four wings. 7 Their legs were straight; their feet were like those of a calf and gleamed like burnished bronze. 8 Under their wings on their four sides they had human hands. All four of them had faces and wings, 9 and the wings of one touched the wings of another. Each one went straight ahead; they did not turn as they moved.

Ponder that.


----------



## cowboylogic (Apr 14, 2011)

Green Inferno said:


> Honestly, I do not believe in either. God or evolution.
> Maybe we're a creation of aliens, and the people of 2000 years ago perceived these aliens and their crafts as "god".
> And these alien beings, or _"gods"_ by ways of their own methods, pushed mankind along, which can be looked
> at as "evolution".
> ...


I am humble enough to believe there is other life in the cosmos. But created by them? 'Created by Them' is actually the the name of one of my side businesses. I sell designer tinfoil hats. Wanna buy one Green?


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 14, 2011)

cowboylogic said:


> I am humble to believe there is other life in the cosmos. Created by Them? Actually thats the name of one of my side businesses. I sell designer tinfoil hats. Wanna buy one Green?


I'll have to pass on the tinfoil hat. Thanks though
Just 1 of many theories. No less silly that a virgin birth, or a guy that lived in a cave for 40 years and came out with prophecies. 
Of the teachings of Joseph Smith.

I will die not knowing which, or if any theory I looked at is true.


----------



## cowboylogic (Apr 14, 2011)

Green Inferno said:


> I'll have to pass on the tinfoil hat. Thanks though
> Just 1 of many theories. No less silly that a virgin birth, or a guy that lived in a cave for 40 years and came out with prophecies.
> Of the teachings of Joseph Smith.
> 
> I will die not knowing which, or if any theory I looked at is true.


Well put. And cool beans. You may even drag a few mormons into the rap...........


----------



## cowboylogic (Apr 14, 2011)

Green Inferno said:


> I will die not knowing which, or if any theory I looked at is true.


Except..... I will die knowing the truth. Science being my truth. I have studied the facts presented over a modest lifetime of both church and science. Gotta go will the Big Bang............


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 14, 2011)

cowboylogic said:


> Except..... I will die knowing the truth. Science being my truth. I have studied the facts presented over a modest lifetime of both church and science. Gotta go will the Big Bang............


Some stuff is just scientific fact, doesn't matter what religion you are. 

I get crap from Mormons all the time, they're usually the door to door(ers) that wake me up 2-3 times a month.
A couple Jehovah's Witnesses, and some regular Christians, usually Spanish speaking Catholics. Sometimes I'll
put one of my Slayer t-shirts on for them, they usually go away then.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Apr 14, 2011)

cowboylogic said:


> Whats the best part about this entire thread? The hypocrisy. You either believe in evolution. Or you believe in god. Cant have it both ways but so many do try. Mostly the proclaimed christians trying to fill the holes in the bibles story........


When i used to believe in god i justified it by thinking that gods will guided evolution. 
Not anymore!

I too believe in the science.

I entertain the idea there may be some greater force (think its unlikely but still possible) but i dont think its a god that anyone else thinks of (Christians, Muslims, jews etc etc)


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 15, 2011)

Fail = A term used to gain a feeling of superiority, most useful in warcraft chats and other youth dominated groups who are impressed by such terms.

Extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof - this concept for some reason seems to inspire hate and hostility in the OP. It is suddenly not logical to require substance behind claims? Does the smart person accept claims without the slightest of critical thought?

Evolution makes no claim of how life began, just how it evolved. Evolution does not disprove god, nor does it try to. Atheists dismiss the claim of God for having no evidence. Science can not prove a negative, nor does it try to. Science is a systematic way of carefully and thoroughly observing nature while using consistent logic to evaluate the results. What part of this is undesirable? Is it being systematic, being thorough, careful observation, or consistent logic?

The OP is using tricks and manipulation that are well known and well documented to work on the ill-informed. He interprets this position as superior and defends it by being the biggest smart-ass. His debate tactics have not risen above the level of school yard bully. Anyone can cherry pick data and events to make a subject appear absurd.

The lack of critical thought on both sides of this debate proves one thing; stupidity does not chose sides. The one thing all these threads attacking evolution have in common is a fundamental lack of understanding of the actual claims evolution makes.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 15, 2011)

I read about half and aint reading anymore of this but I have to ask, you know the Bible was written over 300 years after the death of the man called Jesus? It was written by people whos great great great grandparents probably werent alive let alone ever even met the person called Jesus (the average life of a normal person back then was about 30-40 years). There is proof of a man named Jesus living in the Roman Empire around the time who was crucified, but there has never been any proof of any miracles.

Also for the record, you know the Bible you worship word for word as a history book is one of the most edited, mistranslated pieces of shit ever...its not even the same "Bible" left behind by the original writers (again the original writers 300 years after the man called Jesus died) whom your religion places in some special place. Do you think most people could even read or write back then?!

Can I ask the religious people here a question, why do the various Gods you all worship demand praise and worship in the first place? An omnipotent, all knowing, all wise and loving God shouldnt demand worship, infact should be by definition above worship, or are you saying your perfect being has an ego? 

I dont know if there is a God or not, I do respect other peoples beliefs and faith, but not when they go try force it down my throat. Im sure Ill find out if there is or isnt a God/Supreme Creator when I die, but until then Im gonna try live by my moral code of we're all people, lets just try coexist.


----------



## sladeofdark (Apr 15, 2011)

there is no god, and if there was he is responsible for the earthquakes and such to begin with...


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2011)

sladeofdark said:


> there is no god, and if there was he is responsible for the earthquakes and such to begin with...


well the christian bible does tell pf how god, that welcomimg accepting tolleramt deity that he is drowned the world population because je gpt pissed off, you do the math >lol>


----------



## iampolluted (Apr 15, 2011)

haven't read this entire thing, but the fact you are comprised of mostly water (2/3) is basic enough science for me to believe in evolution. what happens when 2 hydrogen molecules combine with an oxygen molecule.....holy fucking bat shit.....it "creates" water. get 6 carbon molecules, 12 hydrogen molecules, and 6 more carbon molecules together, and you have a simple sugar molecule......look up at the fucking stars, at the sun, at the earth, everything that consumes space is nothing more than combined molecules acting in harmony. the sun is a molecular gas fire ball.....and a mini example of that would be your bic. simple fucking science. when you do look up at the stars, remember there are rocks floating up around there, which means debris, do you honestly think that after billions and billions of years, that a couple molecules couldn't have collided to to become something else? ever heard of these things calls asteroids? or planets? or stars? they all are all debris consisting of MOLECULES that have combined.

as for the religious aspect of this thread.....how many religions were around BEFORE christ? hmmmmm seems to be quite a few. i seem to remember "stories" of these greeks and romans who believed in different gods, and even a few people "thought" they were children of the gods...sounds like another story i've heard of....horus, mithra, dionsus? you base your beliefs on a book written by men, for men. 12 of my friends coulda done the same thing. religion is for people who've lost faith in THEMSELVES. don't be so egotistical to think god can speak to you, he can't, he's not there. you're really just talking to yourself.


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 15, 2011)

iampolluted said:


> haven't read this entire thing, but the fact you are comprised of mostly water (2/3) is basic enough science for me to believe in evolution. what happens when 2 hydrogen molecules combine with an oxygen molecule.....holy fucking bat shit.....it "creates" water. get 6 carbon molecules, 12 hydrogen molecules, and 6 more carbon molecules together, and you have a simple sugar molecule......look up at the fucking stars, at the sun, at the earth, everything that consumes space is nothing more than combined molecules acting in harmony. the sun is a molecular gas fire ball.....and a mini example of that would be your bic. simple fucking science. when you do look up at the stars, remember there are rocks floating up around there, which means debris, do you honestly think that after billions and billions of years, that a couple molecules couldn't have collided to to become something else? ever heard of these things calls asteroids? or planets? or stars? they all are all debris consisting of MOLECULES that have combined.
> 
> as for the religious aspect of this thread.....how many religions were around BEFORE christ? hmmmmm seems to be quite a few. i seem to remember "stories" of these greeks and romans who believed in different gods, and even a few people "thought" they were children of the gods...sounds like another story i've heard of....horus, mithra, dionsus? you base your beliefs on a book written by men, for men. 12 of my friends coulda done the same thing. religion is for people who've lost faith in THEMSELVES. don't be so egotistical to think god can speak to you, he can't, he's not there. you're really just talking to yourself.


Billions of years you say? Don't you know the earth is only 5000 years old, and the dinosaurs were on the Noah's Ark?
I think the earth maybe flat too.


----------

